# DANG IT ZEUS..............



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

My grandpuppy, Zeus, swallowed a pushpin last night. He was eating his food, and pushed his bowl into the pushpin in the baseboard and knocked it into his bowl and gulped it up!

The pushpin was there to hold the cable wire against the baseboard, because he used to chew on that. I know, stupid, and I let my boy have it for this!

He went to the vet and had xrays. They located the pin. Last I talke dto the vet on the phone, he said the only safe removal was surgery. He had Clay fill out a care plan credit form, and he was turned dow. He is 18 and has no establisehd credit yet. So, next thing I know, he is carrying Zeus home with a bottle of mineral oil. The vet says it should pass.

Because my son only had his Christmas money, and a bit of his paycheck left, not the whole amount, he refused surgery.

All vets are closed, out of town with no back up vets right now and no forwarding number.

WTH??

If this pin gets stuck, or cuts him on the way out, I know who I will be going after.

In y line of work, I understand no money problems and turning people away. We rarely do, but we put money out for parts which we need back. My son had $150, surely enough for the anestesia!

Anyways, say a prayer for my sweet, obnoxious, hyper, off the wall, simply adorable Zeus. That the pin passes safely. He has pooed twice now, so it should be next................


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no....I am sorry it happened.... Prayers sent your way....keep us updated..... :hug: ray:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh no! Poor Zeus! ray: 

Has he passed it yet or is it still too soon to know?


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

He hasn't passed it yet. He pooed twice last night and it was not there. But, neither were any signs of distress like blood. I just now talked to my son, and Zeus has been in cage because hes supossed to stay calm, but was howling to get out. I told themto harness him up and walk him around utside. He hates his harness and doesnt move much with it on, so he will remain calm while working up a poo  I hope it comes!!!


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Zeus pooped







, but there was no tack  My boy says just a bunch of fuzz that he must have stolen yesterday from Daizys blanket (guts from the blanket) when I was babysitting.....







I guess we just keep doing the "Zeus Poop Dance" and waiting, join in if you feel like it!


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

We have the TACK! It traveled all thru his insides, and got stuck AT THE EXIT. The vets probed and got it out. Safely, and all he needs is some antibiotics. Thank you JESUS!!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

So glad he is okay! For future reference when a dog eats a glass Christmas ornament they say to make them eat a bunch of cotton balls (pulled apart) that it can buffer the shards of glass. This might work for anything sharp. Needs to be 100% cotton. I have a puppy who will eat anything too. So far as I know she hasn't done anything like this yet.


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Actually, I learned that with a tack,or nail, feed the dog small hard pressed balls of bread-like, breaking apart bread and rolling it between fingers. The bread will attack to the sharp ends and act as a cushion. For glass and such, cotton balls soaked in pumpkin is whats recommended.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:leap: glad they got it out...... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

:leap: :clap: :stars:


----------

